# 1st Round, Mavs-Warriors series thread.



## Dre

vs.









*Series schedule:*

1. Sun, Apr 22 – at Dallas, 9:30 pm EDT (TNT) 
2. Wed, Apr 25 – at Dallas, 9:30 pm EDT (TNT) 
3. Fri, Apr 27 – at Golden State, 10:30 pm EDT (ESPN) 
4. Sun, Apr 29 – at Golden State, 10:00 pm EDT (TNT) 
5.* Tue, May 1 – at Dallas 
6.* Thu, May 3 – at Golden State 
7.* Sat, May 5 – at Dallas (TNT) 

Season Series: Warriors swept, 3-0

Mavericks Roster
Warriors Roster
Steve Kerr analysis

Key matchup:

















Jason Terry vs. Baron Davis

Guard play is the key to this series, and whichever point guard outplays the other likely dictates the state of the games and therefore the series. 
​


----------



## StackAttack

Dirk's going to get rushed at everytime he gets the ball and it's going to be forced out of his hand, so we sure as hell better hope JET, Devin, Stack, and Josh have the series of their lives. It sure worked the second time these two teams met this season: Dirk shot very poorly and had seven turnovers I believe.


----------



## xray

_Dre_ said:


> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


The Mavs logo is bigger - I guess a better record will get you that. :yay:


----------



## bruindre

Good luck to both teams. Playoff threads an entirely new concept to me here (was the internet even invented last time W's were in the playoffs?). 

At any rate, I wanted to invite Mavs fans to dialog in the Warriors' thread for the series as well - I'm actually making individual game threads. 

Game 1 thread.

I know a lot of your Mavs fans here are pretty cool, would love to have you pop in there. And trust me, I'm sure me and my fellow W's fans will be in here to chat it up.

And to my Warriors fans: keep the baiting down. Not that there's been a lot. Yet. 



xray said:


> The Mavs logo is bigger - I guess a better record will get you that. :yay:


----------



## xray

bruindre said:


>


Had to feel like 67 wins deserves a cup of coffee or something...:biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune

I like it this way better. 







vs


----------



## edwardcyh

:lol:


----------



## croco

We need to blame Dre for not using Ninja's avas ... just kidding.


----------



## VeN

cant wait to shut up the haters


----------



## croco

bruindre said:


> Good luck to both teams. Playoff threads an entirely new concept to me here (was the internet even invented last time W's were in the playoffs?).
> 
> At any rate, I wanted to invite Mavs fans to dialog in the Warriors' thread for the series as well - I'm actually making individual game threads.
> 
> Game 1 thread.
> 
> I know a lot of your Mavs fans here are pretty cool, would love to have you pop in there. And trust me, I'm sure me and my fellow W's fans will be in here to chat it up.


I always like the idea of going into the other team's forum when the game is on :cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune

Grabbed this from the Warriors Game 1 thread......










How much different does this view look now?










And this is without the massive screen on the south face of the AAC.


----------



## edwardcyh

Wait.... aren't those the two main entrances to AAC?

Top picture is the North entrance, and the other one is the South entrance. I usually go through the South entrance, where I spend time watching HDNet on the big screen.


----------



## Ninjatune

No, the north entrance is nothing like that. There's the parking lot and a street in front of the arena, nothing like that. The top pic is the south entrance about 3 or 4 years ago, before the emergance of Victory Park. The 2 flag poles are still there, but they have re-worked alot of the stairs and walkways.


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> No, the north entrance is nothing like that. There's the parking lot and a street in front of the arena, nothing like that. The top pic is the south entrance about 3 or 4 years ago, before the emergance of Victory Park. The 2 flag poles are still there, but they have re-worked alot of the stairs and walkways.


That's RIGHT!

I forgot about the parking lot and the drive way at the North Entrance. I guess I don't use that entrance much. My usual parking is the cheapo $5 parking close to Hooters. :biggrin:

Wow... it HAS changed a lot. :cheers:


----------



## xray

I hardly ever go to a game anymore since moving to Little Elm, but I used to drive by the AAC on the way to work...

...thank God that's over. :biggrin:


----------



## bruindre

Ninjatune said:


> How much different does this view look now?


Heck if I knew what was going on in Big D. I haven't been to Dallas in 4-5 years. I'll use that pic for the Game 2 thread. 



VeN said:


> cant wait to shut up the haters


As long as you distinguish the haters from the Warriors fans. A LOT of haters out there (especially Clippers fans--they're STILL crying you sat a few starters in that last Warriors reg. season game). W's fans are hungry, excited about a drawn-out series for their first playoff taste in 13 years. 

I'm curious - what kind of mark-ups do you guys see for 1st round playoff tickets? I'm in L.A., so a plane ride is required for me to see my boys in Oakland. Now, if I decided to fly to Dallas, am I getting jacked for seats in Dallas as well? Or will I simply get jumped for sportin' my W's attire?


----------



## xray

bruindre said:


> I'm curious - what kind of mark-ups do you guys see for 1st round playoff tickets? I'm in L.A., so a plane ride is required for me to see my boys in Oakland. Now, if I decided to fly to Dallas, am I getting jacked for seats in Dallas as well? Or will I simply get jumped for sportin' my W's attire?


Not 100% sure, but I don't think it'll be too bad - first round game from a scalper, maybe $150-$200 for 1/2 decent seat. As for wearing your Ws attire? You'll get respect from most, as long as you don't get drunk and crazy...there's a few ******* cowpokes that might think you're from SF. :biggrin:


----------



## xray

> The storylines are everywhere for the first-round playoff series that opens tonight. The Mavericks have Nellie's fingerprints all over them. And his DNA, considering that son Donnie Nelson still oversees the basketball operations.
> 
> It's Donnie who summed up this series best.
> 
> "It's going to be like one of those old-fashion, All-American family reunions," he said. "It's going to start out with: nice dress, great hair and please pass the apple pie.
> 
> "It's going to end in the family feud."


:lol: link


----------



## Saint Baller

No game thread?

Anyways, I hate when we play this offense.


----------



## mavsmania41

Too early to really tell much, but I do like our solid defense. We look a little slow on offense though.


----------



## Saint Baller

We aren't getting anything, DAMN!


----------



## Saint Baller

Devin neeeds to keep doing what he's doing, and we need to attack the basket.


----------



## Saint Baller

Dirk = :sad:


----------



## VeN

Dirk isnt a 5, but hes playing decent fella. They arent working him into the offence enough. And Chuck is right, why are we playing to GS... Jho is a monster out there. And someone please tell me why Devin isnt out there more than he is.


----------



## Saint Baller

Dallas finally takes the lead.


----------



## VeN

and lose it just as fast. Stack needs to get outta bed and get to the game... Hes a blackhole out there.


----------



## Saint Baller

No perimiter D on B. Diddy.


----------



## VeN

dont wanna give up the 2 and possible and 1. Im really hating the strategy.. Damp is capable of scoring at will inside on the warriors.


----------



## Saint Baller

We need some energy.


----------



## Saint Baller

WHY!?

Please let us win..


----------



## VeN

we look TERRIBLE offensively. almost NO ball movement


----------



## Pimped Out

cuban is pissed at someone


----------



## mavsmania41

This is only the first game, but we just do not look ready to play from a offensive standpoint. Our defensive rebounding is terrilbe.


----------



## Saint Baller

We suck.


----------



## VeN

got our taints handed to us tonight


----------



## mavsmania41

This is a load of crap. I am really disapointed, but it is only one game. That is why it is a 7 game series. I think the Warriors could not have played any better in the 4th quarter. We all know Avery will make an adjustment. It is going to be a long series though. This could be similar to the Houston in 05. It could very well go 7 games.


----------



## VeN

itll go 7 if they keep playing small ball. The warriors were hungrier and made the mavs play their style.


----------



## mavsmania41

I am going to go listen to Mavs talk on espn 103.3 at least I will feel better. Peace out and goodnight to all fellow Mavs fans.


----------



## VeN

same


----------



## Saint Baller

Just something to think about

Last year we lost both game 1's to San Antonio and PHX...


----------



## VeN

yea, we also lost in the finals -_-


----------



## Saint Baller

VeN said:


> yea, we also lost in the finals -_-


But we won those series.


----------



## Saint Baller

t1no said:


> "This is going to motivate me even more."
> - Dirk on Wade's comments about his leadership


I'm sorry...


----------



## t1no

"This is going to motivate me even more."
- Dirk on Wade's comments about his leadership


----------



## t1no

Seriously, you guys need to chill out in the playoffs section. It's clear that most of the NBA fans in this forum are rooting for the GS and just think about how many NBA fans we are going to disappoint. They don't want to talk basketball, they just want to make fun of the Mavericks so it's no use trying to talk to them.


----------



## arhie

Dallas does not matchup well against this short athletic group.


----------



## t1no

Ohhhh :lol: and our crowd sucks!!!


----------



## undefined_playa

Mark Cuban was unimpressed to say the least. Terry struggled with his shot & GS played great D on Dirk. They were definitely the hungrier team out there, but a lot of people were off on Dallas. It shouldn't happen again in game 2.


----------



## VeN

Saint Baller said:


> But we won those series.


just saying, the end result was that we didnt get it done


----------



## Roscoe Sheed

t1no said:


> Seriously, you guys need to chill out in the playoffs section. It's clear that most of the NBA fans in this forum are rooting for the GS and just think about how many NBA fans we are going to disappoint. They don't want to talk basketball, they just want to make fun of the Mavericks so it's no use trying to talk to them.


I don't really dislike the Mavs.

I just think it was incredibly stupid for them to let the Warriors make the playoffs.

The Clippers are my second favorite team and I'd love it if they made the playoffs, but I'm a realist and I know that if the Clips made it in, they would have gotten their ****es blown out by the Mavs. 

The Mavs wanted the Warriors. Why? I don't know. Now they have a series on their hands. This would not have happened against the Clips.


----------



## afobisme

i think mavs will win in 5.


----------



## PFortyy

afobisme said:


> i think mavs will win in 5.


:lol:


----------



## hroz

The Mavs need to muscle up on the Warriors.
Dampier Diop would have helped. Lean on the smaller Warriors get lots of rebounds. And make sure 75% of rebounds go their way. Slow down the ball rotation. 
Also Avery went small I think he should have gone the other way BIG baby

CT Dampier
PF Diop
SF Nowitzki
SG Howard
PG Terry
Reserves
George
Harris
Stackhouse
Buckner

PS I realise that the 4 reserves are small men. But when Dampier Diop are off move Dirk into PF. Maybe even give Croshere(Willis?) 12 or so minutes. 
If Dampier and Diop are fit enough try play them 40mins each. 

Atleast thats my gut feeling.


----------



## sdn13

hroz said:


> The Mavs need to muscle up on the Warriors.
> Dampier Diop would have helped. Lean on the smaller Warriors get lots of rebounds. And make sure 75% of rebounds go their way. Slow down the ball rotation.
> Also Avery went small I think he should have gone the other way BIG baby
> 
> CT Dampier
> PF Diop
> SF Nowitzki
> SG Howard
> PG Terry
> Reserves
> George
> Harris
> Stackhouse
> Buckner
> 
> PS I realise that the 4 reserves are small men. But when Dampier Diop are off move Dirk into PF. Maybe even give Croshere(Willis?) 12 or so minutes.
> If Dampier and Diop are fit enough try play them 40mins each.
> 
> Atleast thats my gut feeling.


I agree with this. Dallas needs to play big against Golden State, that's how they'll win, play to their own strengths.


----------



## edwardcyh

I hope it's a 7 game series... coming from a season ticket holder perspective. :biggrin:

As for the game, AJ went too small, and I think he knows it now. Dallas didn't even go with that small a starting line-up against PHX.....

The biggest line-up I have seen from Dallas has been: Damp, Dirk, Cro, George and JHo, and it was for a small stretch. I don't know how much a bigger line-up would do for Dallas. When you shoot 35% for a game, you are not going to win too many of them. That's it! Plain and simple!

GSW did a great job on Dirk with double/triple team, and Dirk pretty much had his spin move taken out. Unfortunately, that's his bread-and-butter move. Nellie had it timed so well that the second/third defender arrives as Dirk is finishing the spin. It was a brilliant! Now it's up to AJ and Dirk to adjust.

As for the team "hunger," I don't think Dallas was less hungry than GSW. Dallas looked more nervous, which surprised me. Maybe the pressure of a #1-seed, 67-win-season, do-or-die pressure got to them. :whoknows:

A bright note, Harris looks to be developing into a beast under AJ's development.


----------



## Ninjatune

Avery looked like a rookie coach last night.


----------



## croco

Ninjatune said:


> Avery looked like a rookie coach last night.


I didn't want to be that harsh, but I wouldn't disagree ...


----------



## PininFarina

Ninjatune said:


> Avery looked like a rookie coach last night.


I felt the same. As soon as I saw the starting line up, all I could think is "we are already adjusting to the Warriors game". We need to play our game and not there's.

One thing about AJ though, he can make excellent adjustments between games.

Although Damp would have difficulty getting back on defense, I think AJ should play him. We can dominate the boards and have second chance points.

IMHO, GSW played a bit dirty on Dirk yesterday. He constantly had somebody pushing him and pestering him in some way. Even when he didn't have the ball or on defense he was being pushed.

GSW did play with fire though. Beating the mavs is a great triumph for every team. :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh

Welcome to Dallas subforum!


----------



## PininFarina

^^Monta Ellis lover...Devin can skool him anyday!


----------



## xray

PininFarina said:


> IMHO, GSW played a bit dirty on Dirk yesterday. He constantly had somebody pushing him and pestering him in some way. Even when he didn't have the ball or on defense he was being pushed.


Which is the book on Dirk, if you think about it. Nellie's going to try to take advantage of each player's weakness, and that's definitely one.

And welcome PininFarina, do you drive one? :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh

PininFarina said:


> IMHO, GSW played a bit dirty on Dirk yesterday. He constantly had somebody pushing him and pestering him in some way. Even when he didn't have the ball or on defense he was being pushed.


That's playoff basketball. Shaq would be the first to tell you that. :biggrin:

If Dirk is the MVP candidate that everyone claims him to be, he needs to dig deep and finish whenever he gets the ball. He did have that one monster dunk after his shot got rejected.

Why can he not do that more often like the rest of the 7 footers in the league? :whoknows:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Why can he not do that more often like the rest of the 7 footers in the league? :whoknows:


I'm in my 9th year of research...nothing yet. :thinking2:


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> I'm in my 9th year of research...nothing yet. :thinking2:


Are you doing the same research on Diop too?


----------



## PininFarina

xray said:


> And welcome PininFarina, do you drive one? :cheers:


In my dreams. 




edwardcyh said:


> If Dirk is the MVP candidate that everyone claims him to be, he needs to dig deep and finish whenever he gets the ball. He did have that one monster dunk after his shot got rejected.


I blame Avery more than I blame Dirk. Changing the line up made Dirk play a different position. All season long he has had a different role. Last night Dirk was the person to bring rebounds down and play good defense. Normally, a role Damp or Diop plays.

The biggest thing Avery learned in the playoffs last season was how to counteract the double team against Dirk. You do this by giving him the ball at the top of the key. This makes it really hard to double team him, and if they do someone gets an easy layup. In last nights game, IIRC, Dirk only got the ball once in this position. This has becomes Dirk's bread and butter or native shot. They did it all season long!


----------



## edwardcyh

PininFarina said:


> I blame Avery more than I blame Dirk. Changing the line up made Dirk play a different position. All season long he has had a different role. Last night Dirk was the person to bring rebounds down and play good defense. Normally, a role Damp or Diop plays.
> 
> The biggest thing Avery learned in the playoffs last season was how to counteract the double team against Dirk. You do this by giving him the ball at the top of the key. This makes it really hard to double team him, and if they do someone gets an easy layup. In last nights game, IIRC, Dirk only got the ball once in this position. This has becomes Dirk's bread and butter or native shot. They did it all season long!


So you are saying that Dirk is NOT a versatile big? :biggrin:

FYI, that's the biggest gripe most fans have here.

Dirk is always working on different aspects of his game. Under Avery Johnson, Dirk's passing and quick hands on defense have improved thus far, but when will he become a REAL threat in the low post?


----------



## PininFarina

^^He's not a low post player. He's from Europe. He was bred to be an awesome shooter. He has improved his post game over the years but its nothing to go on about.

Thats like me telling Amare or Tim Duncan should adapt Dirk's game. 

Although, Amare has developed a jumper now. Which is scary.


----------



## Saint Baller

Ninjatune said:


> Avery looked like a rookie coach last night.


I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thought that...


----------



## edwardcyh

PininFarina said:


> ^^He's not a low post player. He's from Europe. He was bred to be an awesome shooter. He has improved his post game over the years but its nothing to go on about.
> 
> Thats like me telling Amare or Tim Duncan should adapt Dirk's game.
> 
> Although, Amare has developed a jumper now. Which is scary.


That's the whole point! Imagine Dirk with a low post move!

If Amare can develop shooting, why can't Dirk work on his finishes under the basket? As a 7 footer, whenever he dribbles, he becomes a liability, especially in traffic. If he can just get a pass in the paint, take two steps and finish, we don't have to worry about spin moves, fade-away jumpers, etc... Of course, he would still have those in his arsenal.

That Dirk would be a heck of a lot scarier than Amare.

:cheers:


----------



## PininFarina

edwardcyh said:


> If Amare can develop shooting, why can't Dirk work on his finishes under the basket?


Amare still can't shoot anywhere as close to Dirk. Shooting is much easier to develop, especially when you are injured for a season and can't do anything but practice your shot. 

Dirk can develop it, no doubt. It will take time though. He's already developed it greatly over the past two years.

You have to remember Dirk was bred to be a shooter, and under Nellie, that skill was perfected further.


----------



## edwardcyh

PininFarina said:


> Amare still can't shoot anywhere as close to Dirk. Shooting is much easier to develop, especially when you are injured for a season and can't do anything but practice your shot.
> 
> Dirk can develop it, no doubt. It will take time though. He's already developed it greatly over the past two years.
> 
> You have to remember Dirk was bred to be a shooter, and under Nellie, that skill was perfected further.


So.... you are saying it's hopeless for Dirk to become a low-post player....

Dirk is just too comfortable with pick-and-pop that anything outside of it makes him look uncomfortable.

I don't aim high and look for Shaq, Dwight Howard or Amare type presence under the basket, but Boozer/Deng type presence would be great.


----------



## Ninjatune

My thoughts on what needs to change:

*1.* Avery needs to stick with the lineup that worked for 67 wins. Don't try to play Nellie's matchup games, he'll win that battle every time. We need a shot blocker in the paint to defer their penetration. I can't stand watching their layup drills. 
*2.* Devin needs to penetrate everytime there is a hole. He is the fastest guy on the court by far and if we stick to our lineup with a big 5 in there, we can cleanup the offensive boards off his penetration .
*3.* Dirk needs to play like the MVP canidate he is and stop playing so scared. He knows they are sending 2 or 3 guys to his hip when he makes his spin move. Either take quicker shots before they can get into double team position, or be prepared for it and make crisp passes out. He looked shocked that there were 3 guys on him everytime he spun towards the basket. 
*4.* Out jump shooters need to nail those jumpers. When they send 3 guys at Dirk, there is no reason you can't hit a wide open jumper. 
*5.* Can we act like we've made some free throws before? I don't like seeing Dirk shank free throws in the 2nd quarter. 
*6.* Someone needs to step up and put a solid body on Baron. Devin is fast enough, but too small. I'm thinking that George or Buck needs to do what they were brough here to do, and that's to shut down guards like Baron. 
*7.* Muscle up and make this a hard hitting series. Don't get pushed around in the paint. Play strong and dirty like we have been all season. 


Everyone outside of this city is just praying for a first round exit by the Mavs. 
I have never caught more grief from non-mavs fans, than I did last night after the game at a local sports bar. Kinda made me sick to my stomach. If nothing else, this team ows it's fans. They needs to strap on a pair and get to business. Golden State was celebrating like they just took home the championship. If we don't come out tomorrow with a very decisive W, I am not going to be a happy camper.


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> *6.* Someone needs to step up and put a solid body on Baron. Devin is fast enough, but too small. I'm thinking that George or Buck needs to do what they were brough here to do, and that's to shut down guards like Baron.


Agree with everything you said, except George tried to body-up B Davis in the fourth quarter. George was called like 3 PF's in under 3 minutes. Another "superstar" may be having one of those coming-out-parties at the expense of the mavs again.


----------



## Ninjatune

Yeah, unfortunately I think that is the way it's gonna be.


----------



## Ninjatune

A few stats that might help brighten up your afternoon...

JET 6-14.....1-4 from the 3pt line.
Josh 8-21 only 2 free throws attempted.
Dirk 4-16 from the floor. 6-8 from the line. 

Meanwhile, in the second half we forced them to take jumpers and limited thier penetration. Problem was they were hitting every shot they thossed up. Long and short of it, we couldn't play much worse and they will be hard pressed to put together a better game than they had in game 1.


----------



## xray

Don't see why they don't dance with the one(s) who brung 'em, either. "We won 67 this way, so screw that - let's do something different."

Dirk posting on the low block.
Diop/Damp rolling to the rim.
3 other shooters spotting up.

Not hard to do, or so I thought.


----------



## Saint Baller

Ninjatune said:


> My thoughts on what needs to change:
> 
> *1.* Avery needs to stick with the lineup that worked for 67 wins. Don't try to play Nellie's matchup games, he'll win that battle every time. We need a shot blocker in the paint to defer their penetration. I can't stand watching their layup drills.
> *2.* Devin needs to penetrate everytime there is a hole. He is the fastest guy on the court by far and if we stick to our lineup with a big 5 in there, we can cleanup the offensive boards off his penetration .
> *3.* Dirk needs to play like the MVP canidate he is and stop playing so scared. He knows they are sending 2 or 3 guys to his hip when he makes his spin move. Either take quicker shots before they can get into double team position, or be prepared for it and make crisp passes out. He looked shocked that there were 3 guys on him everytime he spun towards the basket.
> *4.* Out jump shooters need to nail those jumpers. When they send 3 guys at Dirk, there is no reason you can't hit a wide open jumper.
> *5.* Can we act like we've made some free throws before? I don't like seeing Dirk shank free throws in the 2nd quarter.
> *6.* Someone needs to step up and put a solid body on Baron. Devin is fast enough, but too small. I'm thinking that George or Buck needs to do what they were brough here to do, and that's to shut down guards like Baron.
> *7.* Muscle up and make this a hard hitting series. Don't get pushed around in the paint. Play strong and dirty like we have been all season.
> 
> 
> Everyone outside of this city is just praying for a first round exit by the Mavs.
> I have never caught more grief from non-mavs fans, than I did last night after the game at a local sports bar. Kinda made me sick to my stomach. If nothing else, this team ows it's fans. They needs to strap on a pair and get to business. Golden State was celebrating like they just took home the championship. If we don't come out tomorrow with a very decisive W, I am not going to be a happy camper.


You forgot one

8. GROW SOME BALLS AND PLAY LIKE YOU HAVE IN THE REGULAR SEASON!

Thats our biggest thing, we get tooo nervous.


----------



## xray

Saint Baller said:


> You forgot one
> 
> 8. GROW SOME BALLS AND PLAY LIKE YOU HAVE IN THE REGULAR SEASON!





Ninjatune said:


> They needs to strap on a pair and get to business.


Same thing. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune

At least were on the same page!


----------



## Saint Baller

xray said:


> Same thing. :biggrin:


Lol, didn't quite catch that... =]


----------



## edwardcyh

When I read it, I thought NT was referring to "a pair" of boobies. After all, NT is the king of NTB....

:biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller

I was looking at the box score and this made me a little bit less worried


Baron Davis had to go ape **** bananas on us to beat us while we shot 35% including a 29% 1st half. Dirk and Jet, our big time guys, had horrible games well under expectations.

It makes me a little bit less worried, so I hope we can take the next.


----------



## hroz

You do realise if you guys go small or stay with the normal lineup Nellie will just post up with Baron and other against your smaller players all game??????


----------



## xray

Everyone noted that Dirk and Stack sucked, but on the other hand I don't expect Harris to score 19 next game. 

Scoring isn't the root problem, it's the pace at which the scoring is produced, imo. Got to control the flow.


----------



## PininFarina

^^IMHO, Devin should be more agressive and take every opportunity to attack the basket. Take the layup if he can, if not, give an open jumper to someone. Damp/Diop should give him a high pick and roll. Mavs need to do more to create.


----------



## edwardcyh

xray is always talking about "the flow." My guess is that, when you get old, you have problems controlling your flow.

:whoknows:


----------



## xray

PininFarina said:


> Damp/Diop should give him a high pick and roll. Mavs need to do more to create.


With emphasis on the roll. I want everything going to the basket - they don't have the size to combat what Diop and Damp bring to the table.


----------



## edwardcyh

PininFarina said:


> ^^IMHO, Devin should be more agressive and take every opportunity to attack the basket. Take the layup if he can, if not, give an open jumper to someone. Damp/Diop should give him a high pick and roll. Mavs need to do more to create.


Don't forget we still have Cro too.

Even Dirk/Cro/George/JHo/Terry makes a better starting line-up than what we had last night.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> xray is always talking about "the flow." My guess is that, when you get old, you have problems controlling your flow.
> 
> :whoknows:


At least they've come up with another way to test your prostate.


----------



## Saint Baller

If Damp/Diop don't start on Wednesday, I will blow up. 

Avery needs to understand that we did the best when we slowed the **** down and had Gana and Damp inside protecting the middle.


----------



## edwardcyh

Saint Baller said:


> If Damp/Diop don't start on Wednesday, I will blow up.
> 
> Avery needs to understand that we did the best when we slowed the **** down and had Gana and Damp inside protecting the middle.


If you blow up, you must have a "flow" problem. Talk to xray about that.

:biggrin:


----------



## Jet

Dirk is gonna go for 45+ on Wendesday, Im calling it now.


----------



## Saint Baller

I've got Dirk going for 30 and Jet stepping up with 26


----------



## croco

Dirk doesn't need to have any moves in the low post (although he does) to be effective, but he needs to play a lot more physical in the second meeting. Just put him on the block because the double-teams will come and he has learned to pass the ball out in those situations. That will slow the game down, decrease the fastbreak possibilities and wear out the Warriors.


----------



## xray

croco said:


> Dirk doesn't need to have any moves in the low post (although he does) to be effective, but he needs to play a lot more physical in the second meeting. Just put him on the block because the double-teams will come and he has learned to pass the ball out in those situations. That will slow the game down, decrease the fastbreak possibilities and wear out the Warriors.


Exactly. Higher percentage shots; the ideal situation for GS is that this is just another regular season meeting. Playing traditional "playoff basketball" will take the ball out of their hands, and take them out of the game.


----------



## mavsmania41

Mavs 101
Warriors 95

Dirk 28 pts 13 reb 5 assits
Jet 21 points 5 assits 3 rebounds
Josh Howard 20 pts 7 rebounds 3 assits
Harris 14 points 8 assits 4 rebounds

Davis 24 pts 11 assits 6 rebounds
Richardson 20 pts 4 assits 6 rebounds
Harrington 16 pts 11 rebounds


----------



## Ninjatune

*Dirks Best Bounce-back Games*

Found this on the Mavs blog via DMN......

The Dirkinator has had his share of playoff stinkers, with Game 1's 4-of-16 debacle being the latest. The great Eddie Sefko is predicting that Dirk blows up in Game 2, and it wouldn't be the first time he bounced back with a big game.

A look at Dirk's five best playoff bounce-back games:
*The stinker:* 3-13 FG, 11 points in Game 4 loss to Suns in 2006 WCF.
*The bounce-back*: A franchise-playoff-record 50-point performance despite Tim Thomas' kiss-blowing tactics. See above for video evidence. 
*The stinker:* 3-11 FG, 15 points in loss that put Mavs down 0-2 to Jazz in 2001 first round.
*The bounce-back:* A 33-point, 10-rebound effort in the Mavs' first playoff win since 1988. Dirk also dropped 33 the next game, and the Mavs won the best-of-5 series on the immortal Calvin Booth's buzzer-beater.
*The stinker:* 2-11 FG, 4 points in Game 6 loss to Blazers in 2003 first round.
*The bounce-back:* Carried Mavs to first Game 7 win in franchise history with 31 points and 11 boards.
*The stinker:* 4-14, 11 points in Game 3 loss to Kings in 2003 conference semis.
*The bounce-back:* Still didn't shoot well (5-15 FG), but had 16 points, 15 rebounds and career-high nine assists in win. Mavs won series in 7.
*The stinker:* 5-15 FG, 15 points in Game 3 loss to Spurs was his third straight stinker in 2001 conference semis.
*The bounce-back:* Had 30 points and nine boards in Game 4 win. The Mavs lost in 5, but Dirk's 42-point, 18-board performance in the series finale eliminated any doubt that he was a superstar.


Let's hope the trend continues.


----------



## VeN

croco said:


> Dirk doesn't need to have any moves in the low post (although he does) to be effective, but he needs to play a lot more physical in the second meeting. Just put him on the block because the double-teams will come and he has learned to pass the ball out in those situations. That will slow the game down, decrease the fastbreak possibilities and wear out the Warriors.


lol ok, not really..


----------



## PininFarina

I think 3 things would change this series a ton:

1. Let Devin attack the basket at will and encourage this more.

2. Give the ball to Dirk at the top of the key where its really hard to double team. Dirk takes a fade away or passes of to somebody in the lane.

3. Have Damp/Diop in the game at all times to clean up the boards.


----------



## PininFarina

*Re: Dirks Best Bounce-back Games*



Ninjatune said:


> Found this on the Mavs blog via DMN......
> 
> The Dirkinator has had his share of playoff stinkers, with Game 1's 4-of-16 debacle being the latest. The great Eddie Sefko is predicting that Dirk blows up in Game 2, and it wouldn't be the first time he bounced back with a big game.
> 
> A look at Dirk's five best playoff bounce-back games:
> *The stinker:* 3-13 FG, 11 points in Game 4 loss to Suns in 2006 WCF.
> *The bounce-back*: A franchise-playoff-record 50-point performance despite Tim Thomas' kiss-blowing tactics. See above for video evidence.
> *The stinker:* 3-11 FG, 15 points in loss that put Mavs down 0-2 to Jazz in 2001 first round.
> *The bounce-back:* A 33-point, 10-rebound effort in the Mavs' first playoff win since 1988. Dirk also dropped 33 the next game, and the Mavs won the best-of-5 series on the immortal Calvin Booth's buzzer-beater.
> *The stinker:* 2-11 FG, 4 points in Game 6 loss to Blazers in 2003 first round.
> *The bounce-back:* Carried Mavs to first Game 7 win in franchise history with 31 points and 11 boards.
> *The stinker:* 4-14, 11 points in Game 3 loss to Kings in 2003 conference semis.
> *The bounce-back:* Still didn't shoot well (5-15 FG), but had 16 points, 15 rebounds and career-high nine assists in win. Mavs won series in 7.
> *The stinker:* 5-15 FG, 15 points in Game 3 loss to Spurs was his third straight stinker in 2001 conference semis.
> *The bounce-back:* Had 30 points and nine boards in Game 4 win. The Mavs lost in 5, but Dirk's 42-point, 18-board performance in the series finale eliminated any doubt that he was a superstar.
> 
> 
> Let's hope the trend continues.


Props to who ever put this together.


----------



## Ninjatune

Wasn't me, but I'd be willing to take credit for it.


----------



## edwardcyh

PininFarina said:


> I think 3 things would change this series a ton:
> 
> 1. Let Devin attack the basket at will and encourage this more.
> 
> 2. Give the ball to Dirk at the top of the key where its really hard to double team. Dirk takes a fade away or passes of to somebody in the lane.
> 
> 3. Have Damp/Diop in the game at all times to clean up the boards.


Just wanted to add one more key to the series:

Let the officials know that Baron Davis is no DWade. He's a GREAT player, but he's no superstar, so let the players play already!


----------



## Ninjatune

True. George couldn't put a body on him without getting whistles blown.


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> True. George couldn't put a body on him without getting whistles blown.


I would suggest that Avery Johnson lets Buckner have a go at BDavis first. There was a little tension between Buck and Davis in the last game of the regular season, so Buck might be a little more fired up for it.

Plus, this would show whether or not officials will let the players play. If no whistles are blown, great! If whistles start flying again, at least the fouls will be on Buck.... As much as I like Buck, I like George more as a defender.

Does Buck seem a little slower, or is it just me?


----------



## PininFarina

edwardcyh said:


> Does Buck seem a little slower, or is it just me?


To me, overall George is a smarter player. He knows how and when to position himself. He makes smart moves on offense and defense.


----------



## Ninjatune

Buck's a tad slower, but I like his grittyness... I like the idea of throwing Buck on Davis to start. See if he can rustle his feathers a little bit.


----------



## Jet

Umm Yeah, So guess what I realized today. Dirk was on the April 23rd cover of Sports Illustrated and they lost on April 23rd, so it was just the cruse as to why the Mavs lost. We can only wait until the next cover comes out and the curse is lifted


----------



## bruindre

*Re: Dirks Best Bounce-back Games*



Ninjatune said:


> Found this on the Mavs blog via DMN......
> 
> The Dirkinator has had his share of playoff stinkers, with Game 1's 4-of-16 debacle being the latest. The great Eddie Sefko is predicting that Dirk blows up in Game 2, and it wouldn't be the first time he bounced back with a big game.
> 
> A look at Dirk's five best playoff bounce-back games:
> *The stinker:* 3-13 FG, 11 points in Game 4 loss to Suns in 2006 WCF.
> *The bounce-back*: A franchise-playoff-record 50-point performance despite Tim Thomas' kiss-blowing tactics. See above for video evidence.
> *The stinker:* 3-11 FG, 15 points in loss that put Mavs down 0-2 to Jazz in 2001 first round.
> *The bounce-back:* A 33-point, 10-rebound effort in the Mavs' first playoff win since 1988. Dirk also dropped 33 the next game, and the Mavs won the best-of-5 series on the immortal Calvin Booth's buzzer-beater.
> *The stinker:* 2-11 FG, 4 points in Game 6 loss to Blazers in 2003 first round.
> *The bounce-back:* Carried Mavs to first Game 7 win in franchise history with 31 points and 11 boards.
> *The stinker:* 4-14, 11 points in Game 3 loss to Kings in 2003 conference semis.
> *The bounce-back:* Still didn't shoot well (5-15 FG), but had 16 points, 15 rebounds and career-high nine assists in win. Mavs won series in 7.
> *The stinker:* 5-15 FG, 15 points in Game 3 loss to Spurs was his third straight stinker in 2001 conference semis.
> *The bounce-back:* Had 30 points and nine boards in Game 4 win. The Mavs lost in 5, but Dirk's 42-point, 18-board performance in the series finale eliminated any doubt that he was a superstar.
> 
> 
> Let's hope the trend continues.





PininFarina said:


> Props to who ever put this together.


Yeah. Solid find. It'll be interesting/scary to think of what Dirk will do to the Warriors tomorrow night.


----------



## xray

*Re: Dirks Best Bounce-back Games*



bruindre said:


> Yeah. Solid find. It'll be interesting/scary to think of what Dirk will do to the Warriors tomorrow night.


Despite Dirk's outburst last year at home (50 vs. Phoenix, Game 5) I actually like the way he performs on the road. I don't know if he feels the stimulation of us-against-the-world or what, but he's impressed me the most as a rebel with a cause.


----------

